# Free Nordic Sweater Patterns



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.nordicstore.net/free_knitting_pattern_1508_ctg.htm


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh Mrs. B !! that is gorgeous !! thank you for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, very nice patterns.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks. I just tried to order from them. I registered, but still was not able to place the order. Ladies remember you pay for shipping.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, thank you.
Just downloaded a pattern for my next project!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Just figured out how to download the free pattern! such an airhead!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I just downloaded two of the patterns. The one with the horses will look good on a man -- show off his broad shoulders!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great patterns thanks :-D


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

There was no cost when I clicked on the link. It's a PDF file and not only would it make a great sweater pattern, it would make a great doll sweater or cross-stitch pattern!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

If you like those then you be in heaven at garnstudio.com. So many free patterns, but especially handsome Scandinavian designs in sweaters/jumpers, hats, mittens, socks, etc!!!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

MrsB said:


> http://www.nordicstore.net/free_knitting_pattern_1508_ctg.htm


thanks for the site,have printed off 3 of the patterns.LOVELY!!!!


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the link...whenever I learn fair isle, I might be able to do these!


----------

